# Dont pass on the first day.



## bigdcred (Sep 19, 2007)

My first day I seen some real good bucks one that would have been a 30 in 2x3 I should have taken, with him there were some bucks in the 25+ range but it was the first day. did not see a buck for 2 1/2 days after the first day, the last day I seen this boy and one shot later he was down.


----------



## karma (Sep 11, 2007)

Just curious...what type of hunt can you use a center fire rifle while deer are still in velvet? I thought, in Utah anyway, the only legal weapon was bow during the velvet time of year. Great buck! Congratulations.


----------



## callofthewild (Sep 7, 2007)

some CWMU'S i do believe you can hunt in sept. not 100% positive but i do believe that you can.


----------



## bigdcred (Sep 19, 2007)

He is right on the money some CWMUs can hunt starting Sept. 1st.


----------



## weatherby25 (Sep 10, 2007)

Can you wear camo on a CWMU rifle hunt? I was told all rifle hunts you have to wear orange.


----------



## fixed blade XC-3 (Sep 11, 2007)

He's probably not in Utah. :wink:


----------



## bigdcred (Sep 19, 2007)

I took the orange OFF for the pic. camo looks better and gives you something to bitch about.


----------



## bigdcred (Sep 19, 2007)

You know this is why people dont post thier pic, always some one out there needing to say crap ready to point out stuff they know nothing about. keep your fingers off the keybord and just enjoy the pic. unless you have something good to say!!!!!


----------

